# The Best Service Covid19 Giveaway



## Best Service Wolfgang (Apr 20, 2020)

Meanwhile there should be no more doubt, the world is firmly in the grip of COVID19! Many of us spend their time at home and limit social contacts to the absolute necessary. We think it is a great idea to follow the experts advices, so most of our team now work from their homes. Even though it is tempting to go outside again, celebrate with friends and enjoy the approaching summer, stay strong!
We hope our giveaway will be a small incentive for you, to stay home a little longer.

We talked to the creative minds behind our products and tried to figure out a way to make a helpful contribution to the musicians, some of whom are now without jobs or income. Our favorite idea was to give something to the musicians in need. But we had to realize that there is no way for us to determine who really is. Eventually we came up with the idea to give away *250 of our most popular products by raffle*. This is a total of almost 60.000 dollars.

The following products are available to choose from: 

Chris Hein Horns Compact 
Chris Hein Strings Compact 
Emotional Cello 
ERA II Medieval Legends 
Forest Kingdom II 
Galaxy X 
Halls of Fame 3 - Complete Edition 
KWAYA 
The Orchestra 
TITAN 2
We raffle off 25 pieces each and participating is super easy. Click the link below and follow the instructions:

*THE BEST SERVICE COVID19 GIVEAWAY*

We feel honored and blessed to be able to work with such great library developers and grateful for our wonderful customers. Please, share the love and spread the word! We wish you only the best!

_*#CreativityBeatsCrisis*_


*STATEMENTS FROM OUR LIBRARY DEVELOPERS:*

_*Chris Hein's Statement:*_
Maybe these crazy times will change the way we act in general in the future. Its a finacial desaster for many of us, but I see so much more people helping each other. I hope the solidarity I experience all arounf me stays for a long time. I wish you all the very best to you and your family.

_*Eduardo Tarilonte's Statement:*_
It is fantastic when you can make others happy. Sharing is something important that moves the world. We share love with others during these days, but it is also important to share tools to inspire our imagination to compose. Please, take advantage of this confinement to make some beautiful music and feed your soul and creativity. With all my love. Stay safe!

_*Harmonic Subtones' Statement:*_
As we are locked down all over the world, facing the threat of this disease, we believe the harmonic subtones of emotional music can be the protecting antidote. Stay safe and make music.

_*Sonuscore's Statement:*_
We hope you are all doing well and you are coping with your everyday life as best you can from home. In these difficult times, we are experiencing many wonderful and moving gestures of solidarity, help and sharing that are being made all over the world. We are happy to make a contribution together with Best Service by giving away 25 full versions of The Orchestra. Stay safe and creative.

Stay safe everybody!
Wolfgang
Proud member of the Best Service family!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks to everyone at Best Service and Chris and the other developers. Much appreciated and please stay safe and healthy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2020)

This is great. Signed up! Fingers crossed <3. Big thumbs up for the participating vendors!


----------



## goonman (Apr 20, 2020)

This is an excellent gift and so much appreciated. You guys don't have to do this, however, this makes your contribution more valuable.


----------



## JEPA (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you very much Best Service and affiliated developers!<3


----------



## JEPA (Apr 20, 2020)

is there a confirmation email when submitting? or only the pop up window? thx


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Apr 20, 2020)

JEPA said:


> is there a confirmation email when submitting? or only the pop up window? thx


Only the pop up, but you can sign in again and make sure you picked your favorites


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Apr 20, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> I signed in at the site, but then it asks me to sign in for the giveaway again and that's not working?


Hi nolotrippen, let's move this to support: [email protected], would you please send me some screenshots there? Thanks, Wolfgang


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks for this! When will the winners be announced?


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Apr 20, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Thanks for this! When will the winners be announced?


Submission Period:
*20. APRIL – 29. APRIL 2020 11.59PM CET*

Winner Announcements
*April 30th, 2020*


----------



## emid (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you very much Best Service. You are living up to your name!


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 20, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Submission Period:
> *20. APRIL – 29. APRIL 2020 11.59PM CET*
> 
> Winner Announcements
> *April 30th, 2020*


Thanks!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice! Thanks for doing that little giveaway.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you. This is very nice of you and all the developers.


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 20, 2020)

Many thanks!


----------



## ism (Apr 20, 2020)

Very generous folks. Such a nice gesture.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you Best Service! Good luck to all!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## ism (Apr 20, 2020)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> _*Harmonic Subtones' Statement:*_
> As we are locked down all over the world, facing the threat of this disease, we believe the harmonic subtones of emotional music can be the protecting antidote. Stay safe and make music.



Just to reflect that this is indeed already my experience. Very happy to have the Emotional Violin (among other instruments) at a time like this.


----------



## BenG (Apr 20, 2020)

Wow, very cool!!


----------



## ptram (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you very much!

Paolo


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 20, 2020)

Can't wait to win Forest Kingdom II !...


----------



## emilio_n (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you very much to Best Service and the developers!


----------



## midiman (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## TGV (Apr 21, 2020)

Very nice gesture. I'm not in the market for any of these, but I already have The Orchestra, and anyone who gets that for free is in for a lot of fun.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks very much for a great idea. Much appreciated!


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 21, 2020)

Cool, thanks!

Fingers crossed for Forest Kingdom 2.


----------



## Illico (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow, thank you, there are some gems in this gift.


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for the chance to win!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 21, 2020)

A big thank you to you and all the developers. A very thoughtful and generous action that I'm sure everyone appreciates.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Kony (Apr 21, 2020)

Agreed - a very generous and considerate gesture from Best Service and the developers. Thank you for the positive vibes!


----------



## danster (Apr 22, 2020)

Big Thank You for this.


----------



## lgmcben (Apr 30, 2020)

Winners will be announced today.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 30, 2020)

As it is the 29 of April Noon here in Germany I am afraid you will have to wait about 24 hours still...


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 30, 2020)

It's 5:50 pm here...
On the 30th...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 30, 2020)

Of course I dont know the exact time, but as bestservice is german based company I dont think it will be before around 10:00 next morning here in germany. I wont mind if I am wrong and it will be earlier cause


----------



## lgmcben (Apr 30, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> As it is the 29 of April Noon here in Germany I am afraid you will have to wait about 24 hours still...


Maybe you mistaken the date? Now It's noon, 30th April in Germany , not 29th.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 30, 2020)

Alzheimer already ?  Of course your right, so I am joining the squad.

Sorry for this, as I am not working today I just have not looked on the calendar (first look at work...).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 30, 2020)

From the Best Service site...

_In about 10 days many musicians have chosen their favourite products. The submission period is now over and we prepare everything to draw the lucky winners. The won products will be registered immediately (i.e. today) in the winners' customer accoun_ts.

_Please have a little patience!_


----------



## JEPA (Apr 30, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Please have a little patience!


----------



## philtsai (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you Best Service! I appreciate you for giving me this beautiful library!


----------



## jon wayne (Apr 30, 2020)

Anybody own Titan 2? I am having the hardest time activating because the Magic/Best Service activation process. My user area does not give me the option of “New Activation”. Thanks for the gift!!


----------



## Gauss (Apr 30, 2020)

I think some of the winners already have been contacted


----------



## Dombaeb (Apr 30, 2020)

Maybe all the winners... )) Or Best Service manually activating over 200 libraries with hired "giveaway activator guy" )


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 30, 2020)

The winners are up.





__





Creativity Beats Crisis | bestservice.com


Creativity Beats Crisis




www.bestservice.com


----------



## chrisr (Apr 30, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The winners are up.



Is my memory failing, or did some of the developers drop out of this event?


----------



## KallumS (Apr 30, 2020)

chrisr said:


> Is my memory failing, or did some of the developers drop out of this event?



This was the list originally:

Chris Hein Horns Compact
Chris Hein Strings Compact
Emotional Cello
ERA II Medieval Legends
Forest Kingdom II
Galaxy X
Halls of Fame 3 - Complete Edition
KWAYA
The Orchestra
TITAN 2
These are the libraries that people have won according to this page: https://www.bestservice.com/creativity_beats_crisis.html

Halls of Fame 3 - Complete Edition
KWAYA
The Orchestra
TITAN 2
Guessing the list isn't finished yet or most of the libraries became excluded?

Edit: it looks like they haven't finished announcing yet, the terms and conditions say:

_The prizes are as follows:_

_25x Chris Hein Horns Compact_
_25x Chris Hein Strings Compact_
_25x Emotional Cello_
_25x ERA II Medieval Legends_
_25x Forest Kingdom II_
_25x Galaxy X_
_25x Halls of Fame 3 - Complete Edition_
_25x KWAYA_
_25x The Orchestra_
_25x TITAN 2

The prizes are as stated and no cash or other alternatives will be offered. The prizes are not transferable and will be registered into the accounts used to enter the giveaway._


----------



## Geomir (Apr 30, 2020)

KallumS said:


> This was the list originally:
> 
> Chris Hein Horns Compact
> Chris Hein Strings Compact
> ...


Exactly! Where is my Forest Kingdom 2? Where can I see that I won it?


----------



## chrisr (Apr 30, 2020)

KallumS said:


> This was the list originally:
> 
> Chris Hein Horns Compact
> Chris Hein Strings Compact
> ...



Good to know I'm not going senile! No problem by me if the others decided to withdraw for some reason. Will check back to that winners page in a bit just to see if they've paused to find my name near the bottom of the barrel


----------



## richardt4520 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you, Best Service and Eduardo Tarilonte!! You're awesome!


----------



## KallumS (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like all of the names have been added now, congrats to all.


----------



## davidson (Apr 30, 2020)

Classy move, best service. Congrats to the lucky winners.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Apr 30, 2020)

Disappointed I missed out (had my fingers crossed for Era II), but thanks again to Best Service and the various developers for such a generous gesture. It provided a much-needed bit of excitement during what's obviously a stressful time all round. Well done to the winners.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 30, 2020)

Ah, well. Not on the list.  But thank you anyway!


----------



## szurcio (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, I have never won anything in my life - I guess I'll have to keep working and saving...


----------



## Hadrondrift (Apr 30, 2020)

Once as a child, five years old, I won a Nesquik competition. Can't even remember what I won. That was all. 50 years later, I am still waiting for a second time. Not today.  

Congratulations to all the winners, nice idea, Best Service.


----------



## Gauss (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you Best Service! And congratulations to all other winners!


----------



## peladio (Apr 30, 2020)

I haven't won anything, but bravo Best Service, very generous!!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 30, 2020)

Of course I didn’t win, but congratulations to all the winners! Well done Best Service!


----------



## emilio_n (Apr 30, 2020)

No this time for me, but co grats to the winners and thanks again Best Service for the initiative!


----------



## emid (Apr 30, 2020)

Didn't win as usual but thanks Best Service.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2020)

I just didn't lose the empty "my products" list, because... I never lose.


----------



## anjwilson (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners, and many thanks to Best Service, Eduardo Tarilonte, Chris Hein, Harmonic Subtones, Galaxy Instruments, and Sonuscore for your donations to make this happen. Though I didn't win, it was exciting, and your camaraderie during this difficult time is greatly appreciated!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Apr 30, 2020)

It seems I've won era ii medieval legends. My name is on the list (unless somebody else has the same name).
But I haven't received any notification and the library doesn't show up under "my products". Maybe they are still registering the products for the winners?
Has anybody else received their price yet?

I guess I have to be patient. Anyway, thank you Best Service for the generous competition! 
I'm excited to find out what music the library will inspire me to create.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 30, 2020)

I won the reverb collection "Halls of fame 3 complete". It's a very nice piece of software. I spent a fair bit of time with the Bricasti M7 emulation this afternoon. I cannot remember last time I won anything, so that was a nice email to get.


----------



## Murat Engin (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you Best Service! Titan 2, great gift.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 30, 2020)

man did all of Germany vote on this?

Germany has like 80 million people but I feel like its half of the winners XD

i guess it's much more popular there, but suprised at that result


----------



## galactic orange (May 1, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> man did all of Germany vote on this?
> 
> Germany has like 80 million people but I feel like its half of the winners XD
> 
> i guess it's much more popular there, but suprised at that result


Lots of Thorstens, for sure!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 1, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> Lots of Thorstens, for sure!


speaking of thor stones, who else is pumped to see hafthor try to pull 501kg(maybe 520kg) in days?!?

ofcourse the internet gonna internet - so tons of people saying it's not a real record because it's not in competition(the record was set by somebody who didn't compete after either), tons of people buying into the fake strongman smack talk as they try to market the event, and ofcourse paragon athletes training to crush each other and strongman federations trying to figure out how to bring in revenue when they can't hold any competitions ect. 

me? I just want to see a literal demigod 6"9 and 400 lbs pick up a silly amount of weight.


----------



## jon wayne (May 1, 2020)

Z


ProfoundSilence said:


> speaking of thor stones, who else is pumped to see hafthor try to pull 501kg(maybe 520kg) in days?!?
> 
> ofcourse the internet gonna internet - so tons of people saying it's not a real record because it's not in competition(the record was set by somebody who didn't compete after either), tons of people buying into the fake strongman smack talk as they try to market the event, and ofcourse paragon athletes training to crush each other and strongman federations trying to figure out how to bring in revenue when they can't hold any competitions ect.
> 
> me? I just want to see a literal demigod 6"9 and 400 lbs pick up a silly amount of weight.


I was one of the few US winners. My German great grandfather would be proud!


----------



## Michel Simons (May 1, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Z
> I was one of the few US winners. My German great grandfather would be proud!



Wait a minute. I have a German great-great-grandmother. How come that I didn't win??


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 1, 2020)

I won Kwaya and I also have German roots from a few hundred years back. But thank you Best Service and Tarilonte! Can't wait to test the library.


----------



## jon wayne (May 1, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Wait a minute. I have a German great-great-grandmother. How come that I didn't win??


 Barking up the wrong side of the tree


----------



## Michel Simons (May 1, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Barking up the wrong side of the tree



I was born not even 1 km from the border with Germany. Doesn't that count for something? I am even willing to change my name to Thorsten.


----------



## David Kudell (May 1, 2020)

I didn’t win Best Service’s Covid-19 giveaway. I guess I’ll have to pick up Covid-19 just like everyone else.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 1, 2020)

I saw "David S" and I was YAY!! Then I saw "UK" and I was 😭

Congrats to the lucky winners!


----------



## Sapphire (May 2, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> man did all of Germany vote on this?
> 
> Germany has like 80 million people but I feel like its half of the winners XD
> 
> i guess it's much more popular there, but suprised at that result



It's still filled with composers. They still hire actors for TV news around the globe to push the agenda anyone there would do anything different. Every german still looks like Beethoven. It's crazy how good the artists on Hans are to make him look normal. Still a composer though. /s :D


----------



## Gnarkill95 (May 2, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> It seems I've won era ii medieval legends. My name is on the list (unless somebody else has the same name).
> But I haven't received any notification and the library doesn't show up under "my products". Maybe they are still registering the products for the winners?
> Has anybody else received their price yet?
> 
> ...



Hi I have exactly that same problem, I won Era II Medieval Legends and I don't have it right now 😕


----------



## Sapphire (May 2, 2020)

Gnarkill95 said:


> Hi I have exactly that same problem, I won Era II Medieval Legends and I don't have it right now 😕



I have an even bigger problem. I don't have the product and they misspelled my name on the list :(


----------



## Gnarkill95 (May 2, 2020)

Sapphire said:


> I have an even bigger problem. I don't have the product and they misspelled my name on the list :(


Maybe we should wait 
"12. The winners will be notified by e-mail within 7 days after the end of the promotion by receiving the registration confirmation."


----------



## Sapphire (May 2, 2020)

Gnarkill95 said:


> Maybe we should wait
> "12. The winners will be notified by e-mail within 7 days after the end of the promotion by receiving the registration confirmation."


I'm a pretty sarcastic person and normally put "/s" in my posts. I wasn't serious - I have no reason to believe they meant me.  Good luck to you though!


----------



## Robert_G (May 2, 2020)

I didnt win. The last thing I won was a giant gingerbread house 35 years ago.

It was 4 feet long by 2 feet wide and 3 feet tall. About 100lbs or so of gingerbread and candy and icing.

That is my claim to winning stuff.
I would have happily traded it for Era II but back then i ate pretty much the whole thing.....so maybe I wouldnt have traded it.


----------



## nolotrippen (May 2, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I didnt win. The last thing I won was a giant gingerbread house 35 years ago.
> 
> It was 4 feet long by 2 feet wide and 3 feet tall. About 100lbs or so of gingerbread and candy and icing.
> 
> ...


Do you still have it? Is it in the original box and can it be register transferred? Did you sample the roof and windows?


----------



## Gnarkill95 (May 2, 2020)

Sapphire said:


> I'm a pretty sarcastic person and normally put "/s" in my posts. I wasn't serious - I have no reason to believe they meant me.  Good luck to you though!


Thanks! I wonder that Best Service send me that library immediately, I really want to make some fantasy music like that in The Witcher 3 😁


----------



## FlyingAndi (May 2, 2020)

Gnarkill95 said:


> Thanks! I wonder that Best Service send me that library immediately, I really want to make some fantasy music like that in The Witcher 3 😁


So did you receive it or not?
I sent them an email today and I was told that I didn't win.
Apparently there' someone else with my first name and the first letter of my last name from who is also from Germany and opted for era ii.
Well, it's a rather common name, so this can happen.

Well, it was fun anyway, so hopefully I'll have better luck on the next contest.


----------



## Gnarkill95 (May 2, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> So did you receive it or not?
> I sent them an email today and I was told that I didn't win.
> Apparently there' someone else with my first name and the first letter of my last name from who is also from Germany and opted for era ii.
> Well, it's a rather common name, so this can happen.
> ...


Can you tell me email address where you send a question about it? I think that I write to best service and ask them did I won or not.. Still I hope that is my name on the winner list..


----------

